# Strikeforce: Heavy Artillery



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* Strikeforce St. Louis: Heavy Artillery
*Date:* May 15th 2010 on Showtime
*Location:* Scottrade Center, St. Louis, Missouri​


Main Card: televised on Showtime

Alistair Overeem vs Brett Rogers (heavyweight title)
Andrei Arlovski vs. Antonio Silva
Ronaldo "Souza" Jacare vs. Joey Villasenor
Roger Gracie vs. Kevin Randleman
Antwain Britt vs. Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante

Preliminary card

Justin DeMoney vs. Jesse Finney
Lyle Beerbohm vs. Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro
Lee Brousseau vs. Fransisco "Kiko" France
Mike Chandler vs. Sal Woods
Pat Benson vs. Erik Steenberg
Tom Aaron vs. Matt Ricehouse
Darryl Cobb vs. Booker DeRousse


Card subject to change


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am interested to see how Arlovski does against Silva. I am hoping that he gets a big win here. I am also really looking forward to seeing Jacare fight as well as Overeem finally defending his belt.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait for this event, one of the best cards of the year.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm totally hyped up for this card, I feel it more than the Rampage/Evans UFC card, can't wait to see the return of Overeem.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont have Showtime but Directv usually has them for 24.95 to order I have ordered 1 Carano vs Cyborg and was dissaointed to say the least.My question is should I order it or find somewhere online I mean Overeem vs Rogers should be good and Silva vs Arlovski is getting alot of talk but I am actually really inticed by Smokin Joey vs Jacare should be a good clash of styles but dont know if this card is worth 24.95.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

hope Overeem humbles Rogers with a nice knee.
and glad to see Arlovski back in action


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

GriffinFanKY said:


> I dont have Showtime but Directv usually has them for 24.95 to order I have ordered 1 Carano vs Cyborg and was dissaointed to say the least.My question is should I order it or find somewhere online I mean Overeem vs Rogers should be good and Silva vs Arlovski is getting alot of talk but I am actually really inticed by Smokin Joey vs Jacare should be a good clash of styles but dont know if this card is worth 24.95.


Im not sure how directTV works but with comcast I can order showtime for the day or even hours and then call them to remove it when im done. that way im not paying 15 bucks for the whole month i'll just have the charges prorated.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome card . can't wait to see overeem use his Uberknee .


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Anyone have predictions for the fights?

I think Overeem beats Rodgers, but as we have seen in the past, Rodgers can over-achieve. He can Knock Rodgers out easily, he just has to get past his pseudo-technical stand-up. It's hard for me to call who I will be rooting for, but probably Overeem.

The AA-Big foot fight scares me. I have been a Andrei fan since I started watching MMA. The Fedor loss was messed up, the Brett lose was even worse. He's stepping in there with a guy who can KO anyone...I just don't know. Put your money on Big foot I think.

Jacare, baring a brutal ko, takes Joey down and subs him.

The same goes for the Roger fight.

I think Britt wins via TKO.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

My picks:

Main Card: televised on Showtime

*Alistair Overeem* vs Brett Rogers (heavyweight title)
*Andrei Arlovski* vs. Antonio Silva
*Ronaldo "Souza" Jacare* vs. Joey Villasenor
*Roger Gracie* vs. Kevin Randleman
*Antwain Britt* vs. Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante

The Main and Co-Main Event were the hardest fights to pick, but I see the other 3 going the way of the guy I've picked. Looking forward to seeing the greatest grappler in the world in action for Strikeforce. Hopefully he'll pull out an impressive quick sub of Randleman. Should be a good card. The US return of Overeem defending his HW title against a dangerous contender in Rogers, the return of the re-focused Andrei Arlovski, 2 high level BJJ black belts on the card in Jacare and Gracie and the promising Antwain Britt is in action. Should be a good one.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this might not be allowed but does anyone no where to watch this online I would order it but broke at the moment and really the top 3 fight interest me


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

strikeforce is not as agressive as ufc when it comes to shutting down streams so I would google it and you should find some.

and if you dont mind paying 3.50 for a very reliable stream i know a website.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

GriffinFanKY said:


> I know this might not be allowed but does anyone no where to watch this online I would order it but broke at the moment and really the top 3 fight interest me


 I tried to help but got censored. the answer to every thing is google.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I really am excited for this event but dont really know anything about the first 2 fights but Suoza vs Villasenor is a good clash of styles and really became a Souza fan after the Lindland fight.And the main two fights are toss ups and should be good never seen Overeem fight(besides the Chuck KO) and Rogers has killer power.I could easily see Arlovski getting KOed his chin just sucks


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I just called Direct tv to sign up for showtime and had planned on shutting it off tomorrow but they're offering it free for 3 months right now anyway. Make sure they set it up soon enough to record though since it can take 24-48 hours to let you. Hope that helps:thumb02:


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

RustyRenegade how did u do it exactly bc watching it on TV would be so much better than on a computer


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure of the question? I just called them to ask if I could add it for a day and they said they are currently offering it for a free service. What I meant about the wait was only pertaining to the ability to record it on the dvr. I ran into this when I signed up for vs to watch a wec ppv on the day of the fights. The next day when I looked at the dvr it said part or all of this program did not record. You'll be able to watch it either way.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just repped you with an alternative solution. Didn't see the harm in doing so since this IS a free event.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Well honestly just ordered Showtime its only 12 dollars a month and i figured that was good enough to see Strikeforce along with maybe a good movie every now and then u know even if I just have it for a month I will get to see Heavy Artillery,Los Angeles,and Fedor vs Werdum should see some great fights

And just watched the weigh ins if Gracie has any striking he should take this he has a big size advantage please Gracies give us at least a decent showing stop embarrasing the name.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

that ref needs to script out his pre fight talk better. "letsa come out rockin and a rollin'"




EDIT: WOAH! good first fight!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Good knockout from Feijao. Britt looked really good though, I had him winning up until that point. One thing to note was the timing of the stoppage. Referee did a great job there noticing Britt's body going limp and not being able to defend himself.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SJ said:


> that ref needs to script out his pre fight talk better. "letsa come out rockin and a rollin'"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great first fight, never seen that ref before but I thought he did a great job, I agreed with the decision to he made to spit the clinch up against the cage and he got in there well to stop the fight at the end.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

If anyone saw the weigh-ins yesterday did anyone else notice Kevin Randelman's scars all over his right side from his staph infection? That's some sick shit.

Addition: Looking at the Wiki page on Roger Gracie. Dude is legit as hell on the ground. In 2005 he beat Shinya Aoki, Fabrocio Werdum, Alexandre Ribeiro and Jacare in the Abu Dhabi Submission Tournament.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think we are about to see another Gracie get schooled


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, Roger is really good. Much more well rounded than other Gracies have been. That knee was very nicely thrown.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Roger's very vulnerable on his feet though. He still needs a LOT of work in that part of his game.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of these interviews are horribly uncomfortable to watch. Such awkward questions and weird pauses.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Will take a slice of humble pie from my previous comment, his stand up did not look great a little slow with his punches and not much power, but his technique on the ground was everything you expect from a Gracie, excellent technique

two out of two for SF, both been great fights.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Roger's very vulnerable on his feet though. He still needs a LOT of work in that part of his game.


yeah but he is doing a good job of fighting tall. and so far that's all he needs because when he gets taken down he's master there.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't like that Strikeforce is using differently colored gloves for the fighters. Having red gloves as opposed to black makes it much easier to see a punch coming. Inside the cage with all of the lights shining down and the crowd lights dimmed makes a black glove harder to see against the background. I like having consistency like the UFC or Pride used to have where the glove colors would be the same.

Addition: Just noticed Joey's gloves are blue but still, they're dark. Why couldn't they just use red and blue tape to distinguish a fighter's corner instead of these goofy gloves.

Addition again: I picked Bigfoot to win this fight. He's winning so far. Andrei has gotten clipped a few times already.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor arlovski just can't get it together


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

vilify said:


> Poor arlovski just can't get it together


Damn, maybe Silva just became really good... I doubt it, poor Andrei


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

That was rough to watch, Arlovski is a legend


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Andrei has to change his game. He has become too predictable and hasn't improved at all in several years. He still hasn't learned how to circle away from an exchange. He needs to add kicks to his game outside of a left inside leg kick. It just seems like he's so stubborn about learning something new.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i fucked up betting on arlovski i didn't even know who silva was than i checked him out on wiki and saw he had a lot of first rd. KO's so i thought arlovski was getting knocked out again but he didn't he still lost but oh well chael was right arlovski is a "BUM"

i'm sure rodgers is getting KTFO even though i bet on him but it was only because of the odds so i hope he wins


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Murdered...

Hopefully that's the end of that hype train. Don't want to hear any more about Brett Rogers.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Just what I wanted to see. One step closer to Overeem/Fedor.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rogers got pwned. Kinda saw that one coming.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Who still says Overeem is over rated, best striker in MMA, sweet


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Overeem vs Fedor NEEDS to happen ASAP assuming that Fedor beats Werdum. If Fedor beats Overeem then all the fedor haters can finally stop talking about how Fedor doesnt fight against top competition.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Best event of the year so far imo, loved it.

SO many pluses it was unbelievable, one great plus was best refereeing I have ever seem in an MMA event, SF a have really took steps to make sure there fights stay active in the clinch and on the ground, perfect timing by refs when separating fighters and bringing fights back to the feet, was a joy to see.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Pretty good event.Cavalcante impressed me with his striking hadnt really heard much about him had actually heard more about Britt but was good while it lasted and a sweet KO.Gracie impressed IMO used his size very well and finished it on the ground when he was supposed to.Jacare vs Villasenor was alright Jacare dominated but looked to gas in the third and Joe's ablitity to not get finished or submitted impressed big time but I still think he got dominated.Silva vs Arlovski wasnt as good as I thought it would be but man did Silvas hands look good or is Arlovski that bad some of Silvas shot I thought Arlovski was done could have done without aton of the cage hugging but Silva was impressive but Arlovski needs to change something up its not working anymore for him.All Rodgers had was a punchers chance and Overeem literally threw him around like a rag doll Overeem looked great from the 1st round we got and the comparisions of Rogers and Alexander are oh so true now.Come on Strikeforce lets make Overeem vs Fedor happen


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

100% win ratio on my bets tonight! i knew bigfoot and ubereem wouldn't let me down.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Best event of the year so far imo, loved it.
> 
> SO many pluses it was unbelievable, one great plus was best refereeing I have ever seem in an MMA event, SF a have really took steps to make sure there fights stay active in the clinch and on the ground, perfect timing by refs when separating fighters and bringing fights back to the feet, was a joy to see.


Good call on the reffing bro. I was this close to thinking that Herb Dean was the best in the bizz, Big John officially bitch slapped that thought outta my head tonight. The UFC and NSAC seriously need to make buddies with this dude again, he is very, very good at what he does.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> one great plus was best refereeing I have ever seem in an MMA event, SF a have really took steps to make sure there fights stay active in the clinch and on the ground, perfect timing by refs when separating fighters and bringing fights back to the feet, was a joy to see.


^^^strikeforce doesnt have anything to do with that. the refs are employees of the state commission and don't take orders from the promotion.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The ref standing up Jacare with a minute left in the final round was a bit questionable -- he was being active. But other than that, yeah, they did a solid job imo.

Poor Arlovski. Dude just doesn't seem to "have it" any more. At least he proved he does have a chin tonight though.

Overall good show.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just watched the Overeem-Rogers fight, and man that was impressive from Overeem. I've never seen anyone throw Brett Rogers around like that. Overeem completely dominated all facets of the game. Out-struck Rogers, out-grappled him and then smashed him on the ground. I think Fedor's found himself a legitimate contender, as I expected Overeem to be. I think he provides a good style match-up to Fedor, with high-level K1 striking and a very competent grappling game. Fedor needs to run through Werdum so we can see Overeem vs Fedor at the end of the year.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Just watched the Overeem-Rogers fight, and man that was impressive from Overeem. I've never seen anyone throw Brett Rogers around like that. Overeem completely dominated all facets of the game. Out-struck Rogers, out-grappled him and then smashed him on the ground. I think Fedor's found himself a legitimate contender, as I expected Overeem to be. I think he provides a good style match-up to Fedor, with high-level K1 striking and a very competent grappling game. Fedor needs to run through Werdum so we can see Overeem vs Fedor at the end of the year.


Fedor will be ducking overeem again, and then most likely, overeem will move to the UFC.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

3/3 on strikeforce betting again!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow first time in a long time, that I went 4/4 :thumb02:

And seriously, I will drop Fedor from my 25 p4p list, if he doesn't fight Overeem after Werdum! 

I will bet a lot of real money on Overeem if this fight happens! Fedor can only win with a lucky shot..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I only put down on Overeem and I was very confident. Overeem had the experience, the striking, and the ground game all on his side. He walked through Rogers. Fedor needs to fight him assuming he gets past Werdum.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I also enjoyed this card. Watched it in HD and boy is that a great luxury to have. I was disappointed with Rogers performance, but then impressed with Overeem at the same time. I guess Rogers has been overhyped being that Strikeforce (and Elite XC) didn't really have anyone else to attempt to 'carry the torch' per se. He can knock you out, but he looks slow, and today he looked overpowered significantly which was surprising to me.

His ground game is obviously pretty non-existent and Overeem just outclassed him embarassingly. Rogers was 1/14 on punches? lol, that's horrendous.

Fedor's a joke if he doesn't fight Overeem after Werdum. (And no, I don't think Werdum is a walk-over but I do expect Fedor to beat him).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor Vs Overeem*

I think it'll happen, he just has to fight Werdum first then negotiations start again!


----------

